# veinglory's free rpg character art



## veinglory (Nov 4, 2003)

Here is the home of my free rpg porttraits: http://www.veinglory.com/rpg.html

I have all the work I need at the moment!  But if you are after a free portrait just keep and eye on this thread and I will say when I am available again!


----------



## veinglory (Nov 4, 2003)

*Ash*

Ash -- finished.


----------



## veinglory (Nov 4, 2003)

*Ash coloured*

Bruno took a liking to Ash and coloured this version (not according to character description but still nice)


----------



## veinglory (Nov 4, 2003)

*Cal*

Cal -- Elven Archer


----------



## veinglory (Nov 4, 2003)

*Darrag UNFINISHED*

still working on it


----------



## Sialia (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice , nice stuff! It is good to see your work again--I always like the iconic quality of your pieces. (as in religious iconography)


Sadly, the secret piece I asked you about before? the world has changed more than i ever thought it would, and now . . .  now things are all different and I still am foridden to say anything more abut it. Short form is, if you were thinking of working on that piece anymore, do not adjust it to my previous descriptions. Do it to your own liking and needs. It was a beautiful piece, but it will have to belong to a different story now.

Sigh.

Good thing there are so many stories to tell . . .


----------



## Lalato (Nov 5, 2003)

No sweat on Darrag...  I appreciate that you're doing it, and what I've seen thus far is fantastic!  

--sam


----------



## veinglory (Nov 20, 2003)

*Galethorn -- finished*

Not my best -- but time to stick a fork in it...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 20, 2003)

ooh sweet, can we request here?


----------



## veinglory (Nov 20, 2003)

yep -- I will do my best for the next person to post a character description to this thread (p.s. Darrag is almost done).


----------



## BOZ (Nov 20, 2003)

i'll have to pick out some characters that fit your style and get back to you as soon as i can.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 21, 2003)

what the heck is your medium? it looks kinda like gesso and charcoal, kinda like computer stuff, kinda like tempera b+w.

 i really like the tone and range, and MUST know what you are using


----------



## veinglory (Nov 21, 2003)

Normally I use white acrylic and mechanical 2B pencil.  On Galethorn I replaced acrylic with oil as it gives a nice contrast -- but it doesn't give detail and takes yonks to dry.  Galethorn was a real tricky one for some reason and I ended up doing an obvious cheat on the foot...

when epliogue comes back you can see my more successful pieces at http://billplee.epilogue.net


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 21, 2003)

well, i love it.

 as a suggestion, have you ever tried alkyds?

 the flexibilty of iols and the immediacy of acrylics. they blend like oils, but dry in a day instead of weeks. and they are cheaper and do not (theoretically) age as badly as oil paint.

 i am loving your style VG.


----------



## veinglory (Nov 22, 2003)

*here is an audition piece I did...*

characters property of Dilly Green Bean Games


----------



## veinglory (Nov 22, 2003)

alkyds -- hmmm, I will have to ask at the art store.  It's a pretty useless store though -- maybe I can find them online.  I am limited to what I can use sitting on the one chair in my rented room (woe is me etc).  Hence all the black and white -- it's easier!


----------



## NeuroZombie (Nov 22, 2003)

Great stuff, very unique, and in todays fantasy market uniqueness is hard to come by!


----------



## veinglory (Nov 23, 2003)

*Darrag - finished, kinda*

I haven't quite captured the look I wanted and may revisit this later -- but I will called it finished now.

sadly I am unwanted? sigh


----------



## veinglory (Nov 23, 2003)

*...*

Personally I'd draw in the boring fantasy mold if I could -- I might get more work that way... (double sigh)

but enough maudlin crap from me...


----------



## Ferret (Nov 23, 2003)

Can you draw a creature for me? 

The Undervile. Stands about the height of a troll (9-10 foot), purple skin(unless you want to do it black and white), a dogs snouted head (pointy not flat) but halfway to the end it has three tusk/teeth equidistant from each other in a triangle shape. Beady eyes. It has no fore arms but tenacles, and it's feet from talon to talon is about a metre long, the talons are huge. A tuft of sparse hair sits on it's head. If you need any more description just ask, I hate it when I request something and because I don't describe it properly it goes wrong...


----------



## veinglory (Nov 23, 2003)

I have trouble even imagining that -- would it look at all like this?


----------



## Lalato (Nov 24, 2003)

veinglory...

Thank you so very much.  That is a GREAT portrait of Darrag.  I really appreciate it.

If you ever want any more characters to draw, just let me know and I will throw them your way.  I really like your style.  

--sam


----------



## BOZ (Nov 25, 2003)

here's a couple for you, two of my favorites from the 2E days!

Shamino Ravenhawk, 7th level half-elf ranger, LG

HEIGHT: 5'8" WEIGHT: 124 lbs SEX: M AGE: 28
   Shamino Ravenhawk (aka "the wild man") was born to an elven mother and a human father.  At an early age, his parents were slain by trolls, and the young boy ran and hid in the woods.  He lived in the forest for many years, and was adopted by a local band of wood elves.  He learned the ways of the warrior from his adoptive tribe, and chose the hated trolls as his species enemy.  He ventured out into the world of man and had many happy lovely fun adventures.
   Shamino has brown eyes and long scraggly brown hair that hangs out below his helmet, with a full beard and moustache.  He has a long nose, wild staring eyes, and his voice is deep and almost hypnotic.  He wears his signature helm that he has worn since he began adventuring, with his dirty suit of plate mail (+1) and small sheild, and a pair each of gauntlets (ogre strength) and bracers (defence AC3).  He also carries a bastard sword (+2), a two-handed sword (+2, +5 vs giants), and 2 daggers.


Jestro Daymes, 7th level human fighter, NE

HEIGHT: 5'9" WEIGHT: 176 lbs SEX: M AGE: 26
   Jestro Daymes is an unassuming, average-looking man.  This is a perfect facade for the man that lies beneath... He has intense brown eyes, and short well-kept brown hair.  He's a fairly large man, well suited to being a warrior.  Jestro is an evil man through and through, and will stop at nothing to get what he wants.  He is more than willing to work with (take advantage of) other adventurers in his goals.  His main goal is power, but fame, money, and women are secondary goals.  He is completely untrustworthy, violent, aggressive, and vengeful.  However, he is a well-orgianized, disciplined young man who knows what he wants.
   Jestro knows very little about his history, only that he never knew his parents or family.  He grew up in the care of a small temple's priests and ran away as soon as he could.  He lived on the street for several years and learned some important lessons that became driving forces in his life:  trust no one, love only yourself because no one else loves you, and take what you can because no one will give you anything you don't ask for (or demand!)  Eventually, he decided that to get what he wants, he would become a warrior, and that is where he has been for the past several years...


here's a couple of pictures i drew some years ago.  jestro is lookin kinda tom cruise there!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 25, 2003)

hmm, there's the problem... looks like i needed to reduce the resolution a bit.  here's jestro, standing on a halfling.


----------



## veinglory (Nov 25, 2003)

*...*

very eaarly draft of Julian's half elf.


----------



## veinglory (Nov 27, 2003)

the silver newt


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 27, 2003)

what scale are you working at vg?

 have you tried these in motone? i think some beigey looking work from you would be cool.

 we should trade pieces if you wish.


----------



## veinglory (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm working A5 to A4 -- small.  I don't have as much as a desk to work at.  Probably time to start considering some colour...  What sort of trade?  I'm game.


----------



## veinglory (Nov 29, 2003)

*Julian's character v.2*

...


----------



## veinglory (Nov 29, 2003)

*a work in progress*

...


----------



## Sialia (Dec 1, 2003)

yummy!  more, please.


----------



## veinglory (Dec 3, 2003)

*hullbreach concept art*

armour


----------



## veinglory (Dec 3, 2003)

*hullbreach 2*

...


----------



## veinglory (Dec 3, 2003)

*hullbreach3*

...


----------



## Ferret (Dec 5, 2003)

veinglory said:
			
		

> I have trouble even imagining that -- would it look at all like this?





Perfect lower body and torso, the tentacles are way off, I've managed to draw something like them, much more like octopus tentacles with suckers on them. So they are long and thin.

The tusk things I described are far longer, but I shold have said. They should be about as long as an arm. Look at the Etheral Maurader if you still don't understand. This also means that when it opens it's mouth there is no gap, I supose it has no jaw (guessing from and image in my head).

The feet are more talon then that, about 2 foot is talon, and half a foot is the fleshy/skin covered foot bit.


----------



## veinglory (Dec 8, 2003)

a quick one


----------



## Ferret (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you want a picture I drew of the tentacles and feet?


----------



## veinglory (Dec 9, 2003)

ok could you post it here


----------



## Ferret (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry it took so long, it kind of sliped my mind . Anyway, here it is (though the foot should be more talon):


----------



## Ferret (Aug 2, 2004)

Ummm? Bump?


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

veinglory said:
			
		

> Not my best -- but time to stick a fork in it...




Wow, that's a lot nicer than the unfinished version. It's not quite what I meant in my description, but it's very nice none the less.

Thanks.


----------

